# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Help!!!

## PheePheeTheFrog

Can somebody please tell me how to change my profile picture please? Thanks!

----------


## Strider18

In the to right corner of the webpage there is your settings, you click on that, and then on the left side of the screen you can click edit your profile picture then upload the picture you want to there  :Smile: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## PheePheeTheFrog

Thank you!!  :Smile:

----------

